# In-board Professional training



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking for opinions on in board training. We are going to have to board Blaze for 2 wks this summer. And I'm thinking of extending it to 4 wks and send him to a very reputable trainer. We are having no issues with Blaze but I'm planning on training him to be a Therapy dog and thought this would be helpful for that as well. He will be 6 mos at time we would be boarding him. I'm nervous about having him away so long. It will be his first experience of being boarded.. I opted to not take spring break vacation as he'd only be 41/2mos. Opinions please. Thanks agin for great advise!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------

